# Wartung in der Betriebsanleitung



## stevenn (27 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

die Wartungsangaben unseres Lieferanten sehen ungefähr so aus:

"Alle Pumpen sind gemäß jeweiliger Datenblätter und Betriebsanleitungen zu warten".

So nun habe ich eine Anlage mit ca. 80 Pumpen unterschiedlichster Art. Ist es dem Kunden (uns) zuzumuten, dass ich nun alle Unterlagen dementsprechen nach Schemata, Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung und somit den Hersteller und die Unterlagen (im Anhang) durchsuche und so meine Wartung durchführe? oder kann ich eine Art "Auflistung"(Excel oder so) vom Lieferanten verlangen? ich habe hierzu leider nichts gefunden (MRL oder 82079) Allgemein steht hier, es müssen Angaben zur Wartung gemacht werden, aber nicht in welcher Form.
So wie aktuell die Betriebsanleitung aussieht, muss man ca. 20-30 min suchen um die richtigen Unterlagen zur z.B. Pumpe zu finden. Ist so etwas zumutbar?


----------



## winnman (27 Juli 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach ja, wenn Ihr vorher nichts spezielles festgelegt habt.

Jeder Betreiber hat ja meist sein eigenes System für die Wartung (oder auch keines  ).
Er muss ja dann die einzelnen Aggregate, . . . in sein System einpflegen und entsprechende Wartungsarbeiten dort hinterlegen, das muß ja nur einmal gemacht werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Juli 2018)

*"Malen nach Zahlen" ???*



stevenn schrieb:


> ... Ist es dem Kunden (uns) zuzumuten, dass ich nun alle Unterlagen dementsprechen nach Schemata, Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung und somit den Hersteller und die Unterlagen (im Anhang) durchsuche und so meine Wartung durchführe? ..


Nein, natürlich nicht. Wenn der Kunde nicht über entsprechendes Fachpersonal verfügt, bleibt es natürlich ihm überlassen, die notwendigen Wartungsarbeiten an eine qualifizierte Firma zu vergeben.


----------



## stevenn (30 Juli 2018)

und wenn es Fachpersonal ist, welches solange suchen muss, weil der Lieferant nichts ordentlich sortiert hat?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juli 2018)

Dann vielleicht den Wartungsauftrag direkt an den Lieferanten vergeben? Soll er doch zusehen, wie er mit seinem Sch.. klar kommt.


----------



## stevenn (30 Juli 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht den Wartungsauftrag direkt an den Lieferanten vergeben? Soll er doch zusehen, wie er mit seinem Sch.. klar kommt.


dann wird er ja noch belohnt, indem er einen Wartungsauftrag bekommt 

hat sonst noch jemand Ideen / Hinweise?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juli 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> dann wird er ja noch belohnt, indem er einen Wartungsauftrag bekommt ..


Für den Einen ist es eine Zumutung und für den Anderen ist es eine Belohnung?


----------



## Heinileini (30 Juli 2018)

Was bedeutet denn …



stevenn schrieb:


> ... eine Anlage mit ca. 80 Pumpen unterschiedlichster Art. ...


… ? 
Ca. 80 verschiedene Pumpen? Vielleicht hätte man vorher mit dem Lieferanten sprechen sollen, ob er nicht hier und da auch "überqualifizierte" Pumpen hätte einsetzen können, um insgesamt auf eine geringere Zahl verschiedener Typen zu kommen. Die Mehrkosten könnten sich beim Vorhalten von weniger Ersatzteilen rechnen? 
Wie kommt man denn auf 80 verschiedene Typen? Sooo viele unterschiedliche Medien, die gepumpt werden müssen und sooo viele unterschiedliche FörderMengen und Drücke? Und bezüglich Anforderungen an die ED noch jeweils das letzte herausgekitzelt?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> So wie aktuell die Betriebsanleitung aussieht, muss man ca. 20-30 min suchen um die richtigen Unterlagen zur z.B. Pumpe zu finden. Ist so etwas zumutbar?


Das hört sich eher nach einem Problem des Doku-Wahns an ...

Alles muss irgendwie irgendwo, nur ist dann soviel Füllmaterial mit Info die eh keine Sau interessiert dazwischen, dass du die 3 Tonnen Doku / 100kg Maschine dann auch getrost im nächsten Container entsorgen kannst. Wenn man in einer modernen BA den ganzen (nur rechtlich relevanten) Haftungskram entfernen würde, wäre sowas auch wieder übersichtlich ...

Was bleibt als Lieferant schon groß übrig, als auf den Zettelkram des Herstellers der Pumpe zu verweisen?
Üblicherweise wird der Krims doch sowieso einmalig nach der Abnahme ins Wartungsmanagement des Kunden übertragen ... oder das Zeug läuft halt bis es verreckt (der zweite nicht unübliche Weg ...)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## stevenn (31 Juli 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Für den Einen ist es eine Zumutung und für den Anderen ist es eine Belohnung?


wirklich jetzt?
an seiner eigenen Anlage kennt man sich doch besser aus, als jemand Fremdes. muss ich das ernsthaft erklären?


----------



## stevenn (31 Juli 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> … ?
> Ca. 80 verschiedene Pumpen?



ok danke für den Hinweis, ich habe mich nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt. veschiedenste Teile aller Art und viele Pumpen.


----------



## stevenn (31 Juli 2018)

MSB schrieb:


> Das hört sich eher nach einem Problem des Doku-Wahns an ...
> 
> Alles muss irgendwie irgendwo, nur ist dann soviel Füllmaterial mit Info die eh keine Sau interessiert dazwischen, dass du die 3 Tonnen Doku / 100kg Maschine dann auch getrost im nächsten Container entsorgen kannst. Wenn man in einer modernen BA den ganzen (nur rechtlich relevanten) Haftungskram entfernen würde, wäre sowas auch wieder übersichtlich ...
> 
> ...


jup ich denke ich muss in Zukunft vertraglich vereinbaren, das ich eine Liste bekomme, mit allen Wartungsintervallen, sowie verweisen direkt auf die Doku der Produkte, so dass man sich hier schneller zurechtfindet.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 August 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> wirklich jetzt?
> an seiner eigenen Anlage kennt man sich doch besser aus, als jemand Fremdes. muss ich das ernsthaft erklären?


Das ist eine weise Einsicht!

Ich möchte nicht überdurchschnittlich nerven, jedenfalls nicht mehr als sonst auch, aber ist es dann nicht völlig irrational, dem Lieferanten nicht mit der Wartung zu beauftragen? Ich meine, es ist doch das Beste für alle Beteiligten. Zumindest bis aus seiner Anlage irgendwann mal deine Anlage geworden ist, und du dich dann bestens damit auskennst? Nach der ersten Wartung muss es dann auch entsprechende Wartungsprotokolle geben.

Es gibt noch weitere Gründe, warum der Betreiber von Neuanlagen den Inbetriebnehmer ruhig noch mal im Rahmen einer Wartung an die Anlage heranlassen sollte. Das muss ich aber jetzt nicht näher erläutern  .

Bist du eigentlich die ausführende Kraft, oder der Oberindianer der Instandhaltung?


----------



## stevenn (1 August 2018)

wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, würde ich gerne bei der Ursprungsfrage bleiben und nicht zu weit abschweifen. 
Ist es zumutbar, das ich 20-30 min lang die richtigen Unterlagen suchen muss, damit ich Wartungsanweisungen etc. finde?
Was ich bis jetzt mitgenommen habe, ist, dass es wahrscheinlich zumutbar ist und dass wir in Zukunft vertraglich regeln sollten, wie wir die Wartungsanweisungen haben wollen.


----------

